# Anyone dealt with out of warranty shimano motor?



## gus6464 (Feb 18, 2014)

I am thinking about buying a used ebike where the e8000 motor is out of warranty by 2 months. Has anyone dealt with Shimano when it comes to out of warranty steps motors? The motor is working fine right now but wondering what would happen if it dies 8 months to a year down the line.


----------



## bikedrd (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd just budget for a new motor in your future. That assumes you can get your hands on one.


----------



## slomtbr (Oct 9, 2010)

If and when the time comes, I'm just sending my motor here:
eBike Motor Centre (Performance Line Bearings) - Where To Buy


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

slomtbr said:


> If and when the time comes, I'm just sending my motor here:
> eBike Motor Centre (Performance Line Bearings) - Where To Buy


Don't hold your breath. I sent those guys an email about getting a DUE8000 serviced and it took them 2 months to tell me they couldn't do anything for Shimanos.


----------



## gus6464 (Feb 18, 2014)

So the consensus seems to be that with Shimano I'm screwed so I guess I will just look at used ebikes with Bosch as they seem to have their **** together.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

I know a guy who sent his 3 year old Shimano E8000 drive unit back to warranty (1 year past the 2 year warranty) and they gave him a new one. Maybe it depends on what is wrong, but I have found Shimano to be one of the best bike-related companies I have ever worked with for warranty. They just send you the new one, practically no questions asked. This has been my experience with them for decades, and they have clearly advanced MTB technology MASSIVELY over the past 40 years. I am a huge fan of Shimano and will continue to buy their products and really look forward to where they take the STEPS technology. I am hoping that in a few years they will offer a drive unit with an internal gearbox, eliminating derailleurs completely. There are a few already doing gearboxes like Pinion ( P-LINE I Transmission for premium bicycles ) so the connection is pretty easy to make in my mind. Hang on for the ride brothers, it's going to get good!


----------

